# Call of Duty: Black Ops



## VitaiSlade (Nov 3, 2010)

Have you pre-ordered yet? If so, which edition did you get? The normal game, hardened edition, or prestige edition? PS3, Xbox 360, Wii, or PC and what's your gamertag? What do you think of the game at this point? Excited? Indifferent? Bleh? What are your favorite aspects of the game that you see from the teaser videos? Your least favorite? Concerns? Feel free to unload your thoughts in this thread.


----------



## SICK (Nov 3, 2010)

I pre-ordered the normal edition for the xbox 360 my gt is SICK as S1N, I can't wait for more zombies using the exploding crossbow in zombies is going to be Badass. But besides that i could care less about it all cod games have crappy multilayer its to easy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2010)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 3, 2010)

I spent my $60 on Team Fortress 2: Halloween Event instead.

Oh wait, no I didn't.  That was a free update not repackaged as an entirely new game.


----------



## Flatline (Nov 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I spent my $60 on Team Fortress 2: Halloween Event instead.
> 
> Oh wait, no I didn't.  That was a free update not repackaged as an entirely new game.


 
^

TF2 is not really my game, but at least it has some humor and creativity. It's hard to find an original FPS an original game these days...


----------



## Riley (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm counting on CoD7 to be just as good as CoD5 and CoD6, which is to say terrible.  It looks like it's just a rehash of CoD6 right down to the weapons and levels.  Nothing about it really stands out to me, honestly.  Except the cover art, which I think is the worst of any game I've seen.  Worse than Megaman 1's, even.



Lobar said:


> I spent my $60 on Team Fortress 2: Halloween Event instead.
> 
> Oh wait, no I didn't.  That was a free update not repackaged as an entirely new game.


 
I also haven't spent $15 dollars for each of over 150 other free updates that have added at least four times the amount of content to the game from when it was first released.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2010)

Riley said:


> I'm counting on CoD7 to be just as good as CoD5 and CoD6, which is to say terrible.  It looks like it's just a rehash of CoD6 right down to the weapons and levels.


 
This ^

I'm sick of Treyarch and Infinity Ward making their games as nothing more than a recycle of everything in the series. CoD 1, 2 and 3 had vehicles in it but the idiots who queue up to pay the full price and get all the limited edition crap for god-knows-how-much thought that when CoD 5 had vehicles for it, it was a totally new thing for the series.

Recycle, sell, brainwash, repeat. It makes me sick to see "developers" make so much money with this strategy while seemingly having no passion whatsoever for the games they create. They create merely OK games with the same shit over and over again and somehow manage to sell more than the actual DECENT games that get made.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Nov 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I spent my $60 on Team Fortress 2: Halloween Event instead.
> 
> Oh wait, no I didn't.  That was a free update not repackaged as an entirely new game.


 
Actually there is quite a bit of new stuff in the new game. New game modes, new maps, new single-player campaign storyline, new weapons, a new currency system for unlocking weapons, new wager matches, need I continue? Team Fortress 2 is like a bad counterstrike knockoff. Poor graphics, terrible gameplay...if anything, I'd expect free updates to make up for the ridiculously low quality of the original game. Black Ops on the other hand...is the biggest game of the year and it hasn't even come out yet. Pre-orders are through the roof. If you want to talk about a real re-package game, look at Madden or any of the sports games.


----------



## Azure (Nov 3, 2010)

The only good thing to ever come out of any COD is Nazi Zombies. The rest is cookie cutter boring ass bullshit. I will never buy a game from the company who fucked up online gaming trends forever.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Nov 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> The only good thing to ever come out of any COD is Nazi Zombies. The rest is cookie cutter boring ass bullshit. I will never buy a game from the company who fucked up online gaming trends forever.



That's okay. Considering the 12,000,000 other people that buy this game that disagree, I doubt they'll miss a few sales here and there from people like you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> The only good thing to ever come out of any COD is Nazi Zombies.


 
To me, Nazi Zombies is essentially a heavily watered-down version of killing floor. (KF was a popular UT2k4mod that started in 2005 and became full retail early 2009) Also, there's MAP PACKS. Pay Â£10/$15 on a bunch of moderately OK maps so you can just get one map for Nazi Zombies! I'd rather play games where maps are added and made by others for free...


----------



## Riley (Nov 3, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Actually there is quite a bit of new stuff in the new game. New game modes,


Just because CoDs 4-6 didn't have CTF doesn't make it 'new.'



> new maps,


All of them will be terribly designed, calling it right now.  I can't name a single well-designed map in CoD 4, 5, or 6.



> new single-player campaign storyline,


Oh boy, because the storylines of the last 3 games have been great, right?



> new weapons,


All of them will feel the same as the ones from CoD6, just like all of the weapons in CoD5 felt like the ones in CoD4.



> a new currency system for unlocking weapons,


This is good?  lol grinding for money



> new wager matches,


Oh...boy?



> Team Fortress 2 is like a bad counterstrike knockoff.


It's almost like they both are made by the same company, and both started off being Quake 1 mods back in the mid 90s.



> Poor graphics,


Non-grey is bad?  A different, stylized graphic format that makes distinction between classes at any distance very easy, as well as helping it stand out amongst Gears of Monochrome and Halo: HOLYFUCKBLOOM.  Aside from that, is has little to no jaggies, very smooth animations, and can look good on old machines because of its scalability.  I could go on, but I'm not the graphics whore type.



> terrible gameplay...


Play as a team.  It's in the name.  You aren't going to go 'lone wolf' as a pyro.



> if anything, I'd expect free updates to make up for the ridiculously low quality of the original game.


Well, at least you're playing a game by a company that listens to its community and gives players new content year round.



> Black Ops on the other hand...is the biggest game of the year and it hasn't even come out yet. Pre-orders are through the roof. If you want to talk about a real re-package game, look at Madden or any of the sports games.


 I seem to remember Madden pre-orders being through the roof every year.  Are they good games?  You seem to look down on them, so I'm going to go ahead and say pre-orders don't really matter.  Daikatana got a bunch of them, too.


----------



## Point_Blank (Nov 3, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Actually there is quite a bit of new stuff in the new game. New game modes, new maps, new single-player campaign storyline, new weapons, a new currency system for unlocking weapons, new wager matches, need I continue? Team Fortress 2 is like a bad counterstrike knockoff. Poor graphics, terrible gameplay...if anything, I'd expect free updates to make up for the ridiculously low quality of the original game. Black Ops on the other hand...is the biggest game of the year and it hasn't even come out yet. Pre-orders are through the roof. If you want to talk about a real re-package game, look at Madden or any of the sports games.





VitaiSlade said:


> *Team Fortress 2 is like a bad  counterstrike knockoff.*


Not being incredibly omgholyfuckrealistic doesn't make it a bad game. Also, nothing can get worse than CS.  "Terrible gameplay" translates to you being used to taking a fucking sniper rifle and jumping around quickscoping everyone. Bad graphics? You haven't seen shit. TF2 gives characters convincing personalities, versus Sgt. John "BOWL-OF-NAILS-WITHOUT-ANY-MILK" Smith #1000 in every CoD game. The animation is hands down, *the* best character animation put into a game so far. I dare you to find a company that has done better in character animation.
Call of Duty is a cookie-cutter FPS with shitty gameplay, game mechanics unfair to new players, horribly unbalanced weapons and a broken-down mess of a fanbase. Play a real game you mainstream fucking poser.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 3, 2010)

No need to get so mad, guys. I have hated all Call of Duty's after the first one (which was actually challenging and fun) and it seems like this edition of CoD by Treyarch is beating IW into the dust. I'm still mad at their ridiculous pricing considering MW2 is STILL sixty and this will be too, because it's on PC. But... ehhh... I don't know.

I might get it for my PS3.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 3, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> That's okay. Considering the 12,000,000 other people that buy this game that disagree, I doubt they'll miss a few sales here and there from people like you.


Because game sales totally mean that a game is fun and enjoyable. :V

I bet half the people that bought MW2 ended up hating it because it's so broken.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> realistic ... taking a fucking sniper rifle and jumping around quickscoping everyone.


 
Not saying that you're commenting on realism, but y'know that in Cod 7, they've finally stopped marketing COD games as "realistic shooters" ?

Take COD 5, the OMFGSOREAL ww2 shooter. For this post, I am going to be a total realism-fag and I'm here to provide an example of the so-called realism of COD to take a bash at the people who still beleive this terrible, false lie before they try and say that COD is indeed, realistic.

Do you know of the PTRS "sniper rifle" in COD 5? People use it a lot, it has 5 rounds per mag, it has a scope, people run around with it and quickscope all day.

The PTRS itself is a russian Anti-Tank rifle made for use in WW2, exclusively for killing tanks. It's the semi-automatic version of the PTRD. But this doesn't make it any lighter or easier to use; just a little more efficient. Nowadays, codkiddies are all OMFGBARRET.50CAL. In WW2, the .50 BMG 12.7x108mm was made for heavy machine guns that you'd find mounted on tanks, and it _could_ pierce light armor.

The russians considered the .50 BMG obsolete and so, they invented the 14.5x114mm armor-piercing round. The PTRS had an effective range of 3,000 metres and a maximum range of 10,000 metres, but this doesn't make it a sniper rifle, for fuck's sake! You can't run around with it and quickscope by hipfiring! The PTRS itself is almost 7 feet long and weighs over 45 pounds! That gun is fucking bigger than you! Try carrying something like that around and hipfiring! The weapon itself is more than twice the power of the .50 BMG in terms of recoil _and _power! You could break your arm easy!

[video=youtube;PWJ6QKnQCBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWJ6QKnQCBk[/video]

There is also no evidence of russian soldiers using scopes on this CANNON. There was also nothing like them running around and hipshooting and quick scoping as if the gun were lighter than a feather.

That's an example of why you should never trust the COD developers when they say "realism". Ask me another question about COD and real life, I dare you...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 3, 2010)

Pre-ordered the Hardened Edition, going to pick it up on tuesday.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Pre-ordered the Hardened Edition, going to pick it up on tuesday.


 
Is that the edition with the RC car? :v


----------



## Riley (Nov 3, 2010)

What's the edition where you get an actual Jeep?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 3, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Is that the edition with the RC car? :v



No, that's the Prestige Edition. The Hardened Edition comes with the 4 original Zombie maps from W@W only ported to Black Ops, a PS Home Outfit/360 Avatar, and a shiny medal  For only $20 more I figured why the hell not


----------



## VitaiSlade (Nov 3, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Call of Duty is a cookie-cutter FPS with shitty gameplay, game mechanics unfair to new players, horribly unbalanced weapons and a broken-down mess of a fanbase.



I find it amusing that you call it a 'cookie-cutter' FPS. I'd like to know what exactly DOESN'T fall under that category. I could go around saying every FPS is a 'cookie-cutter' game, but the simple fact is, it's not true. Game mechanics are more fair to new players than any other FPS I know. The guns don't get better in CoD as you progress, they just get different. If anything, it more fair to new players than old ones simply because you can use shit tactics and still get the kills. 



> Play a real game you mainstream fucking poser.



Lol. umad? XD



Riley said:


> Just because CoDs 4-6 didn't have CTF doesn't make it 'new.'



Umm...yeah, actually they did have CTF. Nice try though. The other ones didn't have 'Gun Game' or 'Sticks and Stones' or 'Sharpshooter' just as a few examples. If you are going to be a smartass, at least be correct in your facts.



> All of them will be terribly designed, calling it right now.  I can't name a single well-designed map in CoD 4, 5, or 6.



Again, this is a matter of opinion. I think they are brilliantly designed and make for really good gameplay. 



> Oh boy, because the storylines of the last 3 games have been great, right?



Actually, yes. I enjoyed the storylines of the last 3 games. They each had their own unique missions and objectives and made for nice streamline gameplay that made sense.



> All of them will feel the same as the ones from CoD6, just like all of the weapons in CoD5 felt like the ones in CoD4.



I take it that you don't play these games a lot then...because there are quite a few additions and changes to the weapons in each game. 



> This is good?  lol grinding for money



Yes, it is good. It gives a nice change of pace to the old 'level-up and unlock' system. It gives you an economy system where you decide which items you want to unlock vs the game deciding for you. It's hardly 'grinding for money' considering the fact that one of the biggest areas of the game is the multiplayer matches. This isn't an RPG, this is a FPS. 



> It's almost like they both are made by the same company, and both started off being Quake 1 mods back in the mid 90s.



You really aren't a big gamer are you? I'm just going to let the blatant stupidity of this comment speak for itself. Hahahaha.



> Well, at least you're playing a game by a company that listens to its community and gives players new content year round.



Treyarch has listened to its fans and has shown an example of that through the features of Black Ops. It has taken out the things that the community did not like and replaced them with new features. There are plenty of add-ons available year round and if you aren't a cheapo, it's really not a whole ton of money for them and offers unlimited gameplay potential. The add-ons are as good, if not better usually, than the original, and always make for a nice change of pace.



> I seem to remember Madden pre-orders being through the roof every year.  Are they good games?  You seem to look down on them, so I'm going to go ahead and say pre-orders don't really matter.  Daikatana got a bunch of them, too.





Alstor said:


> Because game sales totally mean that a game is fun and enjoyable. :V
> 
> I bet half the people that bought MW2 ended up hating it because it's so broken.



Obviously they are good games. If they weren't, would they be selling as much? Pre-orders and purchases after the game has been released mean everything in regards to 'if it's a good game' or not. Would you go back to a movie that you saw that was shit? Not likely, when there are so many more options. It's the same with the CoD franchise. If it wasn't a good game, you wouldn't have people re-buying it every year, and the same goes for Madden. Just because /I/ think it's a shit game doesn't mean it is. You think CoD is shit, but you are wrong too. It's a matter of opinion. If you don't like it, don't buy it. I really don't think Treyarch is going to care too much. As I said, there are 12,000,000 other people out there to take your place, 12,000,000 that disagree with you. That's got to say something.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 4, 2010)

Dude. Blacks Ops is going to be a rehash of MW2 as much as possible. There are going to be barely any changes. Wanna know why?

Fuckin' money. Why change something that is already raking in the dough?

I am so glad I am quitting my job tomorrow so I don't have to deal with assholes like you anymore.


----------



## Riley (Nov 4, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Stuff I will not requote because it's too damn long and I already did that once.



Map design:
Maps are supposed to be well balanced, even if asymmetrical.  I should know, since I design maps for UT2004.  CoD4's maps were bad.  Very, very bad.  Broadcast was a nightmare for anyone spawning outside.  Countdown was a spawnkiller's wet dream since you could see clear into each team's spawnroom.  Overgrown had each route going into a sniper nest that only 1 side had.  Chinatown had far too much visual noise going on for such a small map.  Pipeline was another 1-sided sniper map.  Ambush was the same.  I'm stopping solely because I forget more map names.

Storyline:
Regardless of whether or not you think it's good (arguing opinion and whatnot), it was a mess of too many characters, no reason to care about any of them, and messy writing in scenarios that had almost no connection to each other.  From a literary standpoint (which I am allowed to apply here, because I'm talking about the story), they were terrible.  inb4 bullshit about "but itz just a vidjeogaim."

Me not playing very many games:
Kid, I've been playing and interacting with every kind of game since I was 4, starting with watching my dad and brother kill each other over Doom 2 LAN.  I got hooked on Starcraft when I was 6, and Unreal Tournament the next year.  Before I was 10 I knew my way around half the maps in UT with my eyes closed.  If you really think CoD is the pinnacle of FPS design, you're the one whose inexperience in the genre is showing.

On 12 million pre-orders:
Give me a source for that number or I'm going to keep laughing at you.  WoW is just around 12 million accounts after being out for 7 years, there is no way some flavour-of-the-week glorified Doomclone has met that in 2 months, before the game's even out.

Are you sure you're sane?


----------



## Lobar (Nov 4, 2010)

guys I think we hit the OP's fanboy-reflex nerve


----------



## Riley (Nov 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> guys I think we hit the OP's fanboy-reflex nerve



Sure does seem that way.


----------



## Sacred~ (Nov 4, 2010)

Who angered the fanboys?
CoD: Black Ops looks okay.
Nothing special. I might get it just for the better graphics zombies.
And I'll be able to get a group now. The servers will be overly populated.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Nov 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> I am so glad I am quitting my job tomorrow so I don't have to deal with assholes like you anymore.



Lol, umad?



Riley said:


> Map design:
> Maps are supposed to be well balanced, even if asymmetrical.  I should know, since I design maps for UT2004.  CoD4's maps were bad.  Very, very bad.  Broadcast was a nightmare for anyone spawning outside.  Countdown was a spawnkiller's wet dream since you could see clear into each team's spawnroom.  Overgrown had each route going into a sniper nest that only 1 side had.  Chinatown had far too much visual noise going on for such a small map.  Pipeline was another 1-sided sniper map.  Ambush was the same.  I'm stopping solely because I forget more map names.
> 
> Storyline:
> ...


 
TL;DR



Lobar said:


> guys I think we hit the OP's fanboy-reflex nerve



I am giving my standpoint and my opinions, but all of the sudden, because I have good arguments, you 'hit my fanboy nerve'? Yeahno. See, your problem is that you think you are always right on everything...but you fail to realize that all of these are OPINIONS. There is no solid 'proof' one way or another whether you are right or wrong because there is no right or wrong answer. From what I've seen, I've been giving legitimate responses while the rest of you are giving the "YOU'RE AN ASSHOLE" "WHAT A FANBOY" "PLAY A REAL GAME YOU FUCKING POSER" approach. You aren't proving your point by saying that, you are just being annoying. You are going to come into my thread and bash the game I am discussing because you don't like it. You are upset because it has become one of the most popular games in the world and you can do NOTHING about it. Instead of coming in here and bashing a game you obviously have no interest in, why don't you go create your own topic and discuss other games? Makes more sense, hmm? Just because someone doesn't share the same opinion(s) as you doesn't make them wrong. I enjoy the game and nothing you say is going to convince me that (GAME A), (GAME B), or (GAME C) is sooooo much better because of (REASON 1), (REASON 2), or (REASON 3).

From this point on, this thread is for discussing Call of Duty: Black Ops, the new features it has, who is going to be playing it, and all in a positive matter. If you want to bash the game, make your own thread and GTFO of mine. Thank you.

/drama


----------



## Pine (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm deciding whether or not I should preorder this. I looked at the gameplay videos and it looks pretty fun, but I've never played a COD game since Finest Hour (I never really got into MW 1 and 2). I know the MW2 fanbase is pretty similar to the Halo fanbase, but if I get it off Steam I probably wouldn't have to deal with too much of that. I also hear a lot of talk from CoD fans that it might suck because it wasn't made by Infinite Ward. Any suggestions?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 4, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Have you pre-ordered yet?


 I don't play call of duty.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 4, 2010)

My boyfriend has it on preorder I'm pretty sure. I don't do shooters myself because I'm more of a fantasy/graphics/storyline oriented gamer, but he played the hell out of MW2's online multiplayer so I'm guessing he'll be all over this one as well. I like the tags and titles you can earn. Unfortunately I have no useful input on the gameplay. *shrugs*


----------



## VitaiSlade (Nov 4, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I'm deciding whether or not I should preorder this. I looked at the gameplay videos and it looks pretty fun, but I've never played a COD game since Finest Hour (I never really got into MW 1 and 2). I know the MW2 fanbase is pretty similar to the Halo fanbase, but if I get it off Steam I probably wouldn't have to deal with too much of that. I also hear a lot of talk from CoD fans that it might suck because it wasn't made by Infinite Ward. Any suggestions?


 
The idea that it will suck because it wasn't made by Infinity Ward is total trash. Treyarch has put more into the new Black Ops than Infinity Ward did Modern Warfare 2 by far. Treyarch is interested in making this their staple game and they are going to do their damndest to make it work. They know that the franchise has had a rough time recently, but they know that it is a BIG market if they do it right. Modern Warfare 2 definitely left a bad taste in the mouths of some players, but it's changing with Treyarch. They have actually listened to what the community wants in the game and put it into practice. I have the feeling Black Ops is going to be absolutely HUGE. The Modern Warfare 2 that Infinity Ward promised, but never delivered.

If you have any doubts and you really are worried about your $60, you can always wait until it comes out and listen to the reviews, possibly rent it, and then decide. No one says you have to pre-order or play from day 1. I say take a look at some of the videos of the gameplay on YouTube, look at teasers, and try and make a decision from that. There are plenty of teaser videos on YouTube. Search 'Hutch plays Black Ops' and you should find some. If you really have time, here is a really in depth video (a little over an hour) explaining the game: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDVm8yAGNpg


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 4, 2010)

I honestly don't see anything exciting about it beyond the fact of it being the newest installment of the CoD franchise. Then again, Activision has pretty much been doing nothing but rehashing their franchises to hell with little more than miniscule changes to make it appear to stand out from the rest in any series by them. I give it maybe rent/10.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 4, 2010)

Still don't like CoD, haven't liked it since they were killing Naz-...Oh wait, they're still doing that.  :v

Just kidding, haven't bothered with CoD since 1-3. Four and beyond I couldn't care less about. I prefer me some L4D, Halo, GoW, or pretty much anything else.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2010)

Sacred~ said:


> I might get it just for the better graphics zombies.


 
Die.


----------



## Riley (Nov 4, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> I am giving my standpoint and my opinions, but all of the sudden, because I have good arguments, you 'hit my fanboy nerve'? Yeahno. See, your problem is that you think you are always right on everything...but you fail to realize that all of these are OPINIONS. There is no solid 'proof' one way or another whether you are right or wrong because there is no right or wrong answer. From what I've seen, I've been giving legitimate responses while the rest of you are giving the "YOU'RE AN ASSHOLE" "WHAT A FANBOY" "PLAY A REAL GAME YOU FUCKING POSER" approach. You aren't proving your point by saying that, you are just being annoying. You are going to come into my thread and bash the game I am discussing because you don't like it. You are upset because it has become one of the most popular games in the world and you can do NOTHING about it. Instead of coming in here and bashing a game you obviously have no interest in, why don't you go create your own topic and discuss other games? Makes more sense, hmm? Just because someone doesn't share the same opinion(s) as you doesn't make them wrong. I enjoy the game and nothing you say is going to convince me that (GAME A), (GAME B), or (GAME C) is sooooo much better because of (REASON 1), (REASON 2), or (REASON 3).
> 
> From this point on, this thread is for discussing Call of Duty: Black Ops, the new features it has, who is going to be playing it, and all in a positive matter. If you want to bash the game, make your own thread and GTFO of mine. Thank you.
> 
> /drama





> TL;DR


 
Baww harder.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> See, your problem is that you think you are always right on everything...but you fail to realize that all of these are OPINIONS.
> 
> _*These "opinions" that are used for COD-bashing are all facts. If you're gonna talk about video games, learn your history.*_
> 
> ...



 If anyone is gonna defend COD anymore, go play a different game first.


----------



## Corto (Nov 4, 2010)

People, people, I know video-game franchises are as important a topic as, say, world politics or human rights but please stop being retarded while discussing it. People think the game is the shit? I don't care. People think the game is, well, shit? I care even less. People flamebaiting and calling each other assholes because you're discussing a videogame? Get away from the keyboard, count to ten, and ask yourselves: What would Corto do?

Infract all of your asses unless you behave, that's what.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Nov 4, 2010)

Riley said:


> Baww harder.



Get a life.



Gibby said:


> If anyone is gonna defend COD anymore, go play a different game first.



I will defend COD just because you are so insistent on bashing it. Seriously, wtf is your problem? Why are you such a drama whore? Get out of my thread. I really don't care what you think. You are obviously one of those people that's /ALWAYS RIGHT AT EVERYTHING/ even if you are wrong. Your opinions are your opinions, you've already expressed them, now move the fuck on. Stop being a troll.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 4, 2010)

So how long 'til CoD is P2P :B


----------



## Riley (Nov 4, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> I will defend COD just because you are so insistent on bashing it. Seriously, wtf is your problem? Why are you such a drama whore? Get out of my thread. I really don't care what you think. You are obviously one of those people that's /ALWAYS RIGHT AT EVERYTHING/ even if you are wrong. Your opinions are your opinions, you've already expressed them, now move the fuck on. Stop being a troll.


 
Oh come now, we were having a good debate.  Point-by-point discussion and rebuttal, but then you stopped.  I gave detailed reasons behind the points I brought up, but you just ignored them and are now decrying Gibby and me as basic trolls.  If you don't want this thread to be full of bashing, continue the debate, don't run away from it.  Debate is constructive and can provide entertaining discussion, but as soon as someone blatantly ignores another rebuttal and starts throwing insults around, well, that's where it turns into bashing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> I will defend COD just because you are so insistent on bashing it. Seriously, wtf is your problem? Why are you such a drama whore? Get out of my thread. I really don't care what you think. You are obviously one of those people that's /ALWAYS RIGHT AT EVERYTHING/ even if you are wrong. Your opinions are your opinions, you've already expressed them, now move the fuck on. Stop being a troll.



And COD-bashers will bash COD because people are insistent on defending it. There's nothing wrong with playing and enjoying COD, but it's not right to be gagging for a recycled game every year and ignoring all the other games that have actually acheived something and offer some real variety, such as those games made by independant developers. COD is the number one enemy of  independant developers, like my employers.



Lastdirewolf said:


> So how long 'til CoD is P2P :B


 
I'm pretty sure it always had P2P functionality ever since the first game.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Nov 4, 2010)

Riley said:


> Oh come now, we were having a good debate.  Point-by-point discussion and rebuttal, but then you stopped.  I gave detailed reasons behind the points I brought up, but you just ignored them and are now decrying Gibby and me as basic trolls.  If you don't want this thread to be full of bashing, continue the debate, don't run away from it.  Debate is constructive and can provide entertaining discussion, but as soon as someone blatantly ignores another rebuttal and starts throwing insults around, well, that's where it turns into bashing.


 
Here's a thought...maybe this thread wasn't made for a debate on whether the game was good or not. Hmm? I really don't care if you like the game or not and I really don't care what your reasons are for it. If you don't like it, fine. Don't buy it. But don't try to insult me because I DO like it. The games that have been mentioned that are just "SOOOO MUCH BETTER than CoD" are complete crap in my opinion and I don't buy them because of it. I don't go searching out threads of those games and trying to impress my negative opinion on others.


----------



## Corto (Nov 4, 2010)

God dammit people don't ignore my threats.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> The games that have been mentioned that are just "SOOOO MUCH BETTER than CoD" *are complete crap in my opinion and I don't buy them* because of it.


 
I found a problem!

Do me a favour and name the ones that you thought were crap. Or was it because they're simply not part of the franchise you've fallen in love with or rather, possibly got brainwashed by all the presumably paid-off media companies? They do do that kind of thing sometimes. Games like Medal Of Honour and Battlefield: Bad Company 1/2 do not count as a example.


----------



## Riley (Nov 4, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Here's a thought...maybe this thread wasn't made for a debate on whether the game was good or not. Hmm? I really don't care if you like the game or not and I really don't care what your reasons are for it. If you don't like it, fine. Don't buy it. But don't try to insult me because I DO like it. The games that have been mentioned that are just "SOOOO MUCH BETTER than CoD" are complete crap in my opinion and I don't buy them because of it. I don't go searching out threads of those games and trying to impress my negative opinion on others.


 
You created a thread on FAF about a high-profile videogame that is coming out soon, and seem to have expected only people with unconditional love towards it to respond.  That's very optimistic thinking for a place like this.  Yeah, people are going to come in and say "Eh, I don't really like the CoD franchise for <REASON X>."  That's how discussion happens.  If it's just a bunch of people coming in and saying "Yeah broski, I totes got the hardened edition from Gamestop last Saturday after that kegger," that's not discussion so much as it is a huge backpatting session.  Those are boring; people want something to talk about.  We had a debate going on that you ran away from.  'Course I'm going to be a bit miffed about that, especially when your next response is essentially that you can't be bothered to read a well-constructed response to the points you brought up in favour of your game of choice.  

There is a vast difference between argument and debate, but you seem to want this to become an argument so you have something to whine about.  If that's how you want it to go, you aren't allowed to be pissy that now you have to defend yourself from people who don't agree with you.  Discussion or circlejerk, your choice.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 4, 2010)

Riley said:


> You created a thread on FAF about a high-profile videogame that is coming out soon, and seem to have expected only people with unconditional love towards it to respond.  That's very optimistic thinking for a place like this.  Yeah, people are going to come in and say "Eh, I don't really like the CoD franchise for <REASON X>."  That's how discussion happens.  If it's just a bunch of people coming in and saying "Yeah broski, I totes got the hardened edition from Gamestop last Saturday after that kegger," that's not discussion so much as it is a huge backpatting session.  Those are boring; people want something to talk about.  We had a debate going on that you ran away from.  'Course I'm going to be a bit miffed about that, especially when your next response is essentially that you can't be bothered to read a well-constructed response to the points you brought up in favour of your game of choice.
> 
> There is a vast difference between argument and debate, but you seem to want this to become an argument so you have something to whine about.  If that's how you want it to go, you aren't allowed to be pissy that now you have to defend yourself from people who don't agree with you.  Discussion or circlejerk, your choice.


 
Thised with the angry fist of god.


----------



## Point_Blank (Nov 4, 2010)

OP is full of amusing fail. If he made a movie of himself defending Carl of Duty: Black Cops, I'd see it in theaters several times and buy everyone here tickets.

Just face it, you're a brainwashed moron, the game isn't the best ever ohmawgawds, and if you start a thread about a game that a fuckton of people hate then you're sure as fuck not going to whine about people not liking the game in your thread. Also, this bothers me:


> "The games that have been mentioned that are just "SOOOO MUCH BETTER than CoD" *are complete crap in my opinion and I don't buy them* because of it."


If you don't buy them, how are you sure they are complete crap?
_OH WAIT IT'S BECAUSE THEY'RE NOT CALL OF DUTY LOL MAKES PERFECT SENSE._


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 4, 2010)

Nerd rage much peoples?

Okay I'm only going to say this once. Knock it off with the piss poor attitudes folks. So you don't like the game? You don't expect much from it? You don't like people's opinions? EDIT...I suck for not reading the OP a little more. Point still stands, calm down and try to be civil.


----------



## Azure (Nov 4, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> That's okay. Considering the 12,000,000 other people that buy this game that disagree, I doubt they'll miss a few sales here and there from people like you.


 Right, because popularity and ad campaign saturation equals a quality product, right? Continue on buying what the industry say is hot and cool, you'll have a really "diverse" experience with ur vidya gamez bro. Totally. Personally, I hope companies that make shit games like that miss out on every sale I can make them.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 4, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Lol, umad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So....you completely ignore someone's long post refuting your arguments. 

But then post a long post in return?

Interesting.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 4, 2010)

I preordered it two days ago. I feel upset that people have already beaten it even though it's not coming out for a few more days.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 4, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I'm deciding whether or not I should preorder this. I looked at the gameplay videos and it looks pretty fun, but I've never played a COD game since Finest Hour (I never really got into MW 1 and 2). I know the MW2 fanbase is pretty similar to the Halo fanbase, but if I get it off Steam I probably wouldn't have to deal with too much of that. I also hear a lot of talk from CoD fans that it might suck because it wasn't made by Infinite Ward. Any suggestions?


 It's by Treyarch.

It will be good.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> It's by Treyarch.
> 
> It will be good.



It will be better than Infinity Ward's take on it, at least. 

Treyarch has _some_ level of experimentation with the series going on but it can't be something to get too excited about. The new take on customisation and the currency system rather than XP system is something a little more fresh (but in no way original) but if that doesn't do it for you, at least you get zombies... Again...


----------



## Alstor (Nov 4, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Obviously they are good games. If they weren't, would they be selling as much? Pre-orders and purchases after the game has been released mean everything in regards to 'if it's a good game' or not. Would you go back to a movie that you saw that was shit? Not likely, when there are so many more options. It's the same with the CoD franchise. If it wasn't a good game, you wouldn't have people re-buying it every year, and the same goes for Madden.


Yes, but if you already saw the movie and you don't like it, you already spent your money on it the first time. And that's what the movie producers want: your money. The first movie might have been great, but if the newer movies are lacking in quality and entertainment in comparison to the first movie, people will start to not like it. But that doesn't mean that there will be people that loved the first movie so much that they see the rest of the movies as great, too, even though they are really lacking movies.

Just because something has a big fanbase doesn't automatically mean it's good. Take the furry fandom for example. It has about a million people in it, but due to its member quality, it's seen as a laughing stock for the internet.



> Just because /I/ think it's a shit game doesn't mean it is.


You're right. That's up to the professionals to review.

Oh wait. For big releases like these, either the reviewer's company is paid by the game company to give the game a good score, or during the review playthrough, the reviewer and co. play the game in such a conservative way that any real problems in the game are not seen. You din't think any of those can happen? Look at Konami with Metal Gear Solid 4.



> You think CoD is shit, but you are wrong too. It's a matter of opinion.


HOLY CONTRADICTING COMBINATION OF TWO SENTENCES!



> If you don't like it, don't buy it. I really don't think Treyarch is going to care too much.


When did I ever bash Treyarch? I was talking about how the COD series is losing its reputation as a solid, reliable video game franchise.

And it's been proven that if you get enough people to care, people will listen. A popular director from the popular YouTube channel Machinima Respawn talked about serious problems of MW2 and allowed the viewers to cash in their opinions. The viewers' opinions came in such large quanities, which led to Robert Bowling himself had to come in and talk to these guys, which led him to give their concerns to the development team (as he said.)



> As I said, there are 12,000,000 other people out there to take your place, 12,000,000 that disagree with you. That's got to say something.


I bet there are more that don't like it either. I also bet that six million of that 12 million don't like what the game and franchise has become, either.


EDIT: Might as well say this. I'm not refusing to buy the game because of Treyarch. I'm refusing to buy it because of Activision.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 4, 2010)

I might check it out.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 4, 2010)

I liked Treyarch before they were cool.
I preferred WaW over MW1 for some reason, and didn't think that 3 was that bad.


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 5, 2010)

Cold War, dedicated servers, and despite it's faults, MW2 was fun. I think I'll get it. How well would it run on my computer though? Here's what I have:
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3.2 GHZ
2GB RAM
Nvida 9600 GT

I have played a few games on computers that barely met the minimum requirements, and while technically it worked, I wouldn't say you could play the game like that. Would my computer be like that, or do you think it could play this without issues?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Nov 5, 2010)

Didn't pre-order and I sure as hell am not buying another rehashed COD game. I've fallen in love with Blacklight Tango down and it costs less than any COD (besides the old ones) and its better than even this. No bullshit perks, no killstreaks, just flat out normal FPS action with custom gun kits allowing for more possiblites than any COD game to date. I'll wait for 2011 when real games come out


----------



## Landown (Nov 5, 2010)

Black Ops is going to be the bomb.With TreyArc in the drivers seat this game is going to have radical changes to the multipayer.No more quick-scoping,better weapon balance,and Non stacking Killstreaks.I cant wait.My clan is moving over from MW2,we stopped taking any more clan matches until it comes out.2years in development 
Iam crossing my fingers and praying it isnt the same crap as MW2.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Cold War, dedicated servers, and despite it's faults, MW2 was fun. I think I'll get it. How well would it run on my computer though? Here's what I have:
> Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3.2 GHZ
> 2GB RAM
> Nvida 9600 GT
> ...


The processor is fine (unless you're trying to play crazy stuff like Red Faction: Guerilla and CPU BBC2)

And the graphics card is low-mid range

It's just that you have 2 GB of RAM. That's the absolute minimum for almost all modern PC game's if you have Vista/7. It might play okay on low/medium.... or good, considering the IW Engine they use is pretty impressive optimization.


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm ready for it


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 5, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> The processor is fine (unless you're trying to play crazy stuff like Red Faction: Guerilla and CPU BBC2)
> 
> And the graphics card is low-mid range
> 
> It's just that you have 2 GB of RAM. That's the absolute minimum for almost all modern PC game's if you have Vista/7. It might play okay on low/medium.... or good, considering the IW Engine they use is pretty impressive optimization.


 
Ok, thanks. At least the RAM is the cheapest of those to upgrade. Shame you don't think it will run Red Faction though, it was such a fun game...


----------



## NCollieboy (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm only getting it for the campaign and zombies. I'm to scared to touch the multiplayer after playing mw2.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Ok, thanks. At least the RAM is the cheapest of those to upgrade. Shame you don't think it will run Red Faction though, it was such a fun game...


 Yeah, I'm pretty sure. Got all high-end specs here and it's a bitch for Ambient Occlusion to be on, giving every single freaking object a soft shadow - even destructible debris. Lowers FPS massively but still playable..



Still wondering if I should get Black Ops now, really going crazy here. I've never really owned a CoD game other than 1 ( friends lend me the games and I blow right through them ) and considering this looks fixed/made by favorite Treyarch, I don't know if it's worth sixty.


----------

